# XD Gear Package



## Gordo1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I have an XD9 SC purchased in December 2007. It is a great gun and I love it.
I cannot say the sme for the Gear Package that came with it, specifically the holster. It does not even seem like it was designed with the XD9 in mind. They are just not compatible. Regardles of adjustments the pistol will either stick in the holster or fall out.
I have a Taurus PT 940 which works much better with this holster.
Anyone else have the same problem, and, can anyone suggest a good CCW holster for the XD9 SC.
Thanks
Gordo1


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

xdtalk.com is your place to go. I never even tried to put my xd9 service in that holster and don't really plan on it. I can't carry anyways (until I move), although I may use it for this Utah non-resident CCW class that's coming up (recommended, not necessary), so maybe I'll give it a try (I just cleaned and put it away so I'll try tomorrow haha). The consensus on xdtalk is that the crossbreed supertuck is their favorite although there are many others discussed over there. fivehourfrenzy just ordered a couple of other brand holsters for his xd9sc although he doesn't have them yet to give you a review. Go over to xdtalk and I'm sure you'll find the answers you're looking for.

-Jeff-


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Though I've never used it I have read complaints on it. If you like hard holsters, I like the Blawkhawk Serpa for my Glock. I carry a leather one when I want it a little more concealed. It just holds it higher and closer to my body.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Just bought an XD SC 9, read this thread and went down to try it out. You are 100% correct, the "Gear" holster is a terrible fit. I have no problems with my XD .40 Tactical in its "Gear" holster. I recently ordered an XD paddle holster that is supposed to fit all XD 9 and .40 models. It will be interesting to see if both guns will fit in it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The XD Gear is garbage.

Buy a Galco, Blackhawk, or other quality brand-name holster for it.

I carry in a Galco Matrix, awesome, and I have a Don Hume First Agent on order, for a leather option. I've had Blackhawks for my Glock (former), and know many guys who have them.

Modify the XD Gear for a car holster... Toss the mag carriers.

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I had never planned on using this gear anyways, but was considering using it for a Utah CCW non-resident permit class that I have coming up. I tried it out and my service model snaps into the holster tight, but I'm a little stronger on my left side so as a lefty I can't use it anyways. I would also say spending the money on a nicer holster is the way to go no matter what anyways.

-Jeff-


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

The Crossbreed Supertuck is the most popular IWB holster for the XDs, especially the subcompacts. They're not recommended for appendix carry, so I ordered a Comp-tac 2 o'clock for CC and a Minotaur Gladiator OWB (also from Comp-tac) for OC. I'll get pictures up once they arrive.


----------



## b-diddy (Mar 23, 2008)

I got an Uncle Mikes holster for my XD .40 and it's perfect! Takes a little playing to get the tension on it correctly to draw it easily but not have it fall out. 

I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

I have C-Tac IWB hoslter for my XD SC very comfortable for daily carry.
The "GEAR"...Holster & Mag Loader are useless!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup. The XD gear is garbage, except I do use the mag loader. I would have liked it better if they gave another mag with the gun instead.

I got a holster from Nate at UGB Holsters for my XD Service. When I get my XDSC, I'll be ordering another one from him. Good turn around time, fair pricing, and great customer services (which is one of the most important things for me). http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My XD GEAR XD45 holster carries my XD45 and my XD9SC well... in my truck... attached to the carpet upolstered front of my truck's seat with a 2" wide strip of heavy velcro. When my XDs are on my hip, they are uncomfortable for long drives, so I slip it in the seat-front holster.

For daily carry, my Don Hume First Agent is great, high and tight, handles both guns, and my Galco Matrix is handy for snap-on, snap-off use. For IWB, I use a cheapy Uncle Mikes, though this is soon to go for a quality leather unit TBD.

JW


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

only thing worth anything is the mag holster


----------

